# Mounting Track



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been experimenting with mounting track on track bed and adding ballast.

I started with using the Woodland Scenics Track Bed. It is a roll of black porous foam with tapered sides not unlike a real road bed.

The first try was to nail the track down through the track bed into the board underneath. This was not great. I had many split ties and the track had humps, dips and kinks in it which made it difficult to keep the train on the track.

So needless to say I tore the whole thing up and started over.

My next attempt was to glue the track down to the track bed. I used a watered down mixture of Elmers clear glue. This worked quite well until I tried to add ballast. I wasn't quick enough to get the ballast down before the glue started to dry. The alternative was to saturate the ballast with wetter water in hopes that it would stick.

It did not really work great so my next thing is I need a water soluble adhesive that does not dry. Does anybody have any experience with such an animal? If so pass it on, it would be appreciated.

K


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Acrylic adhesive caulk (NO SILICONE) works great for both roadbed to base and track to roadbed. Then just ballast with 50/50 mix and wetter water.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

k

I use the WS foam track bed glued to my table and the HO flex track
glued to that. 

I didn't have a problem using the 50/50 white glue/water mix for the
ballast, but you must put down the 'wet' water first. If the glue has set up
on you, could it be
you were trying to ballast too long a section. I did each ballast step
on about a 2 foot section of track then when that was done moved to
the next section.

Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

As Don says....use water based caulk and let it sit for 24 hours (might but some books on it to hold it in place. Then the 50/50 mixture of glue & water, with one drop of detergent soap. If you can get your hands on Arizona Rock ballast, do it. It does not float and will stay in-place when the glue/water is added. Make sure the ballast is laying the way you want it (I use a small brush to move the ballast around)....then add the glue/water mixture (I use a eye dropper to do this....just enough to wet the area being glued in-place)


----------

